# Flame roll out



## JJDH (Jan 20, 2010)

hvacr_pro said:


> *and most of the times roof tops..have no* trunks  some but not many...and then drilling holes in sealed panels, silcon needed sure. could but who's going to do that every unit they work on? nor is every cust going to be happy if damage is done. you get picky people.. hey man im just here to help,


 true. Most of my work is residential. Sure i have some roof tops here and there, so excuse my oversite.... i carry the rtv in my bucket, the bacharach fyrite just needs a 1/4 in hole


----------



## hvacr_pro (Jan 21, 2010)

yes my personal co detector is an higher end inficon i hold it close but even then it could be false if temp range is to high. so along with my temp probe i insure proper temp, my GasTec measures co in the flue gas mostly for boilers now law to be checked in ontario on all residential boilers 300,000btu or less but come in handy on other products. i also carry my own combustion analyzer, and a lennox pluse combustion kit aswell,mind you there almost all out of area now,along with handful of electronic gear, my pops taught me old school,sure its great, but look at the problems now..ductwork quility back then from now...dont compare...in our area, i pride my self to insure u get ur moneys worth when i enter ur place. and almost everything i bought myself. not my company's i have worked for.


----------



## hvacr_pro (Jan 21, 2010)

the reason i do it at the reg is cause most times u see me...cause it dont work...and how long does it take to change the air in a room 15mins or so...depending...so i want a quick easy way. to insure i dont have a call back in 2 weeks,cause i over looked a pressure switch error,for a bad chamber?,these yorks are very picky and can play with ya,...and with my little care...i have way more cust calling in...and asking for me..over the boss handing out calls to 15 other techs...so i get my clients..


----------



## JJDH (Jan 20, 2010)

cool. Im asking, so Im learning. What i am used to is using the fyrite, analyzing the flue, then prope the plenums, duct, take co reading. Your method is different and im always hunting for new tricks. I too am excessivly thorough, I will take a unit apart from top to bottom to find all the issues at once. Get more work, solve all issues in one trip..


----------



## JJDH (Jan 20, 2010)

hvacr_pro said:


> the reason i do it at the reg is cause most times u see me...*cause it dont work*...and how long does it take to change the air in a room 15mins or so...depending...so i want a quick easy way. to insure i dont have a call back in 2 weeks,cause i over looked a pressure switch error,for a bad chamber?,these yorks are very picky and can play with ya,...and with my little care...i have way more cust calling in...and asking for me..over the boss handing out calls to 15 other techs...so i get my clients..


 huh?


----------



## hvacr_pro (Jan 21, 2010)

hey we all seek to improve  anything else. lol i dont i like a challenge


----------

